# steel will "fatigue" over time



## Andrew_s

Buenas noches:
Me gustaría poder realizar una pregunta, en el contexto de la siguiente oración, qué significado toma el verbo, "fatigue", y por tanto la siguiente oración:
_*We say that steel will "fatigue" over time and we can't get it wet because it would "hurt" it. *_Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chris K

No es transitivo en este ejemplo. "To fatigue" en este sentido es igual a "to become fatigued," "to wear out," etc.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## blasita

Siguiendo con lo que dice Chris e intentando dar una traducción, yo sí sé que se habla de 'fatiga' del acero, luego supongo que podrías hablar de que 'se fatiga con el tiempo' (o quizás: 'se debilita/vuelve quebradizo').

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## rodelu2

Es correcto que el acero se deteriora por fatiga, pero no debido al correr del tiempo, sino por efecto de estar sometido a esfuerzos. Por lo menos en Uruguay, se dice que el material *"se fatiga". *


----------



## Vampiro

rodelu2 said:


> Es corrrecto que el acero se deteriora por fatiga, pero no debido al correr del tiempo, sino por efecto de estar sometido a esfuerzos. Por lo menos en Uruguay, se dice que el material *"se fatiga". *



Esfuerzos repetitivos (no simple carga), por ejemplo vibraciones.
_


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Rodelu y Vampiro (sí, claro, lo que decís ambos es la idea de 'fatiga'). Yo sí lo he visto usar como dije antes y creo que la traducción estaría bien (por cierto, se me pasó ponerlo entre comillas, como en el original). Mi sugerencia fue solo eso: una sugerencia( bueno tres), y un intento de ayudar a Andrew con lo que necesita: _una traducción_.


----------



## kukuxumuxu

Hola Andrew_s,en España el acero también sufre fatiga o desgaste.Un saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## rodelu2

Lo cual confirma que en España se cumplen las leyes de la Física.


----------



## rodelu2

blasita said:


> Gracias, Rodelu y Vampiro (sí, claro, lo que decís ambos es *la idea de 'fatiga'*). Yo sí lo he visto usar como dije antes y creo que la traducción estaría bien (por cierto, se me pasó ponerlo entre comillas, como en el original). Mi sugerencia fue solo eso: una sugerencia( bueno tres), y un intento de ayudar a Andrew con lo que necesita: _una traducción_.



La fatiga de materiales no es una "idea", es un fenómeno demostrable y extensamente estudiado.


----------



## blasita

rodelu2 said:


> Lo cual confirma que en España se cumplen las leyes de la Física.



No entiendo este comentario, Rodelu. La verdad es que me parece de muy mal gusto o me he perdido por el camino. Creo que todo esto no ayuda a nadie.


rodelu2 said:


> La fatiga de materiales no es una "idea", es un fenómeno demostrable y extensamente estudiado.



Mira, Rodelu, yo te aseguro que todo esto personalmente lo sé: ¿quién ha dicho que no sea así, por favor? No entiendo qué fin tienen tus comentarios, la verdad; ¿tienes otra idea para la traducción de la frase de este hilo? Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que el mensaje *"el acero también sufre fatiga o desgaste"* tiende a perpetuar la confusión inicial entre fatiga y desgaste _("to wear out"_ , dos cosas diferentes) y no ayuda a quien formuló la consulta.
Que el acero se comporte en España tal como lo hace en el resto del mundo tampoco tiene que ver con el mensaje original.
En cuanto a la *"idea" *de fatiga, en una traducción técnica sobre un vocablo totalmente definido como como lo es _"fatigue"_ no tiene lugar lenguaje coloquial, regionalismos o conceptos nebulosos que agreguen a la confusión; esa palabra en particular no está sujeta a ideas ni a interpretaciones, de la misma forma podrías hablar de la _idea _de la gravedad.
En cuanto a si dispongo de otras ideas acerca de la traducción de la palabra (no frase) de este hilo, la respuesta es no; la pregunta inicial ha sido satisfactoriamente respondida.
Los usuarios de este fórum vuelven a nuestros mensajes y a nuestros comentarios en la esperanza de encontrar soluciones a sus problemas de traducción; la claridad, la consistencia, el cuidado en el lenguaje en nuestras contribuciones son nuestra obligación.


----------



## Vampiro

Amaos los unos sobre los otros...
_


----------



## blasita

Vampiro said:


> Amaos los unos sobre los otros...
> _



Sí, por mi parte solo pido respeto, respeto a los demás, por favor. Nada más (y nada menos ...).


----------



## DWO

Volviendo al tema del hilo, me parece necesario para los usuarios de los foros aclarar qué es *"fatiga"* en este contexto. Por lo tanto, les dejo la *definición técnica* de la palabra, según la Universidad de Navarra:
*"La fatiga es el proceso de cambio estructural permanente, progresivo y localizado que ocurre en un material sujeto a tensiones y deformaciones VARIABLES en algún punto o puntos y que produce grietas o la fractura completa tras un número suficiente de fluctuaciones (ASTM).*
_*El 90% de las piezas que se rompen en servicio fallan debido a este fenómeno".*
_
http://www.imac.unavarra.es/web_ima...yv/pdfdoc/elemaq/em_transparencias_fatiga.pdf


----------

